# reptile shops in east anglia



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

hi all,

what reptile shops do you other people use - i can travel to norfolk,suffolk,cambridgeshire......

any recommendations??

cheers
si


----------



## Jonny357 (Nov 8, 2008)

norwich reptile co and reptile crazy in norwich are both really good


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jonny357 said:


> norwich reptile co and reptile crazy in norwich are both really good


thanks have you got addresses for these???


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

bump - anybody???


----------



## bustergrey (Jan 23, 2009)

if you can get down do essex (not too far) we a have a few good shops

Swallows- rayleigh
wiltons- basildon
billericay aquatics- brentwood
smooth and scaly- leigh on sea
scales and thangs- southend


----------



## demonworm (Apr 4, 2008)

Reptile Crazy Norwichs Leading and Largest reptile and exotics Retailer, snakes, Green Tree Pythons, lizards, tortoises, frogs, toads, spiders and much more.

Norwich Reptile Company reptile sales norwich, tortoises, geckos, spiders at Norwich Reptile Company


They are the only specialist shops in the Norwich area.
If you want to go out of the city and look at a few places that stock reptiles as well as other things then youve got:-
Swallow Aquatics at East Harling
Angel Aquatics in North Walsham
Koi Joy in Gorleston (think they still do them)
Great Yarmouth Pet Store in Victoria Arcade
Abbey Reptiles at Stonham Aspel

Hope that helps


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

There are 2 shops in wisbech, 1 in kings lynn, 1 in peterborough and then loads in lincolnshire.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

king's lynn kio and tropicals - King's lynn


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Have you been into Kings Lynn Koi recently??


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

was there last friday, i go ever other week to pick up some crickets


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you see the new leo's in there for sale?


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks guys/girlz

much appreciated - didnt realise there was any in norwich , right under my nose :lol2:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

There's the ornamental fish farm in Fornham all saints near Bury St Edmunds too


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> There's the ornamental fish farm in Fornham all saints near Bury St Edmunds too


yeah - nice lady over there bought some mice and a book on my last visit....


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

potter556 said:


> Did you see the new leo's in there for sale?


No? i was pretty hungover (used up the last of my holiday last week and had been out thursday night) and i wasnt really paying attention, saw they had morios for sale but that was about it 

any good?


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

Swallow aquatics in East Harling - Lovely care of there reptiles but do mix species if you have a problem with that, and rather expensive.
Norwich reptile company- Tiny shop jam packed with reptiles crammed together, including a small pen of 5 adult sulcata tortoises which could only contain 2 more tortoises if they put them in top to tail. Although quite cheap animals.
Reptile Crazy - Very nice and knowledgable as well as rather cheap

Hope my opionions help lol


----------



## jamesleanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi there, I own a rep shop in Lowestoft. We are called the Fodder Shop. We are situated in Blackheath Road. Come and see us, we stock everything from beardies to royal morphs. If we dont stock we can usually get it within a week. Come and see James, Leanne or Cheryl for friendly expert advice (better than the other local competition lol)
Hope to see you soon.
Ps we have a thread in shops classifieds.....just search the Fodder Shop and u will find us (we are in the process of changing names to Lowestoft Pet and Retptile Centre, so will come up under that too)


----------



## jamesleanne (Jul 7, 2008)

*Leos*



potter556 said:


> Did you see the new leo's in there for sale?


What type of leos are you after? we only have a few in stock but have access to loads. Give me an idea of what you are after and I will get u some prices. We can also get other geckos, including albinos, fat tails, crested (harlequins, pinstripe, flame) day, buckskin.....pretty much most types really.


----------



## bob667 (Feb 16, 2009)

*What*



tortoisechap said:


> Swallow aquatics in East Harling - Lovely care of there reptiles but do mix species if you have a problem with that, and rather expensive.
> Norwich reptile company- Tiny shop jam packed with reptiles crammed together, including a small pen of 5 adult sulcata tortoises which could only contain 2 more tortoises if they put them in top to tail. Although quite cheap animals.
> Reptile Crazy - Very nice and knowledgable as well as rather cheap
> 
> Hope my opionions help lol



I hate to get sucked into stuff like this but i went to swallow aquatics today and i had to be removed, the care of all of there reptiles is disguisting, nothing had tails, hatchling beardies kept with terrapins , so all tails had nips if any tails at all. The cages where covered in sh*t tree frogs kept in zero humidity, 10 adult leo's kept in a two foot tank without knowledge of sex? cresties with no tails being sold with out heat mat and i quote "because they do well at room temperature" 
All reptiles fed on a "matainece" diet which means once a week/fortnight
the list goes on anyone with any slight knowledge of animal care would see this is an outrage, The prices they charge would indicate that they would have enough money to care for these "pets" better. i urge anyone to go there and look at the Water dragon pen.
As for the on going debate about reptile co or reptle crazy i can only say it is down to personal preference.


----------



## ash2901 (Oct 3, 2009)

hello 
i aways use to use norwich reptiles however since going to reptile crazy i not sure that norwich reptiles has the interest of your animal at heart. the advice we received was very different, and i would recommend reptile crazy. friendly helpful and always willing to help. watch out for the massive snake though !


----------



## Royal-lovers (Sep 3, 2009)

Jonny357 said:


> norwich reptile co and reptile crazy in norwich are both really good


Not the words ide use. Unless you like underfed snakes and not guarded bulbs and the fact there was a dead snake in a viv that looked like it had been dead for weeks and dragons with burn marks on them cos the bulbs are put so close to the ground they can climb on them. Other than that, yeah their great!


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Royal-lovers said:


> Not the words ide use. Unless you like underfed snakes and not guarded bulbs and the fact there was a dead snake in a viv that looked like it had been dead for weeks and dragons with burn marks on them cos the bulbs are put so close to the ground they can climb on them. Other than that, yeah their great!


:lol2: my exact impression too.......prefer swallow and reptile crazy.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

tortoisechap said:


> Swallow aquatics in East Harling - Lovely care of there reptiles but do mix species if you have a problem with that, and rather expensive.
> Norwich reptile company- Tiny shop jam packed with reptiles crammed together, including a small pen of 5 adult sulcata tortoises which could only contain 2 more tortoises if they put them in top to tail. Although quite cheap animals.
> Reptile Crazy - Very nice and knowledgable as well as rather cheap
> 
> Hope my opionions help lol


Swallow aquatics is the worst place i have been to they are shocking 
Norwich reptile company not bad if you like being given the wrong info or breed of reptile time after time 
Reptile Crazy are not the best but alot better then the other two


----------



## Royal-lovers (Sep 3, 2009)

boost-boy74 said:


> :lol2: my exact impression too.......prefer swallow and reptile crazy.


Funny you should say that, cos it was rep crazy that had the dead snake!!!
And i was told there that scorpions burrow to get heat, when everyone knows they burrow to get cool.


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

potter556 said:


> There are 2 shops in wisbech, 1 in kings lynn, 1 in peterborough and then loads in lincolnshire.



where is there one in peterborough?? has it been hiding from me? i know there used to be one on Alexandra Road, but i thought that shut down years ago..........

or do you mean the aquatic centre on lincoln road in Millfield??


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Royal-lovers said:


> Funny you should say that, cos it was rep crazy that had the dead snake!!!
> And i was told there that scorpions burrow to get heat, when everyone knows they burrow to get cool.


 
oh :gasp::gasp::gasp:

not good, i usually mail order from steve if i can and want a new rep ........

be interested where abouts the other shops in lincs are - name etc


----------



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

We went to Norwich Rep's looking for a Leo + setup, the young lad their seemed very confident and knowledgable. But, he tried selling me an adult Leo with a 30x30x45 exo terra saying that it would be fine in that size viv :gasp:


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

You have to bare in mind that alot of the young staff these places take on are at the start of their reptile learning curve, and that any wrong advice the young ones give you is often passed onto them via the other shop workers. I hate to praise or put down reptile shops in any way/shape/form, especially considering the amount of work they have to do to. It is all very well and good people on this forum criticising pet shops and zoos, but you have absolutely no idea about the amount of work that goes on backstage to keep these places afloat. Having 1 leopard gecko or tortoise does not give you the right to say that a shop is crap as they keep 3-4 geckos in one viv. If you want to pay the electric bill in order to keep several dozen vivs up and running, not to mention the food costs, rent, rates, insurance, business rates and everything else you have to pay to keep a shop running then feel free. Then perhaps you entitled to "have a moan", until then shut up and show some respect to the people who work hard to keep these places open. If you do want to complain, grow some balls and complain to the shop owner face to face or in a letter, not on a forum!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

betta aqautics in colchester


----------



## Doc4507 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Reptile Shops*

The best shop i have ever been to is cold blooded in Rainham, Essex. The staff are very friendly and full of knowledge, they have every reptile, amphibian and arachnid you have ever heard of and some that you havent, they have also just opened a reptile reserve 5 minutes away from the main shop which is well worth visiting.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

whufc_fan85 said:


> You have to bare in mind that alot of the young staff these places take on are at the start of their reptile learning curve, and that any wrong advice the young ones give you is often passed onto them via the other shop workers. I hate to praise or put down reptile shops in any way/shape/form, especially considering the amount of work they have to do to. It is all very well and good people on this forum criticising pet shops and zoos, but you have absolutely no idea about the amount of work that goes on backstage to keep these places afloat. Having 1 leopard gecko or tortoise does not give you the right to say that a shop is crap as they keep 3-4 geckos in one viv. If you want to pay the electric bill in order to keep several dozen vivs up and running, not to mention the food costs, rent, rates, insurance, business rates and everything else you have to pay to keep a shop running then feel free. Then perhaps you entitled to "have a moan", until then shut up and show some respect to the people who work hard to keep these places open. If you do want to complain, grow some balls and complain to the shop owner face to face or in a letter, not on a forum!


 

I agree with your comments, people are very quick to put reptile shops down. 

I try to support as many as possible unless they are obviously causing harm to the animals.

I work in Wisbech so we go to DK Reptiles quite a bit for supplys and although they might not be the best reptile shop I have ever been to, they do their best and they hold monthly reptile meetings which are open to everyone and a good place to share knowledge.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Doc4507 said:


> The best shop i have ever been to is cold blooded in Rainham, Essex. The staff are very friendly and full of knowledge, they have every reptile, amphibian and arachnid you have ever heard of and some that you havent, they have also just opened a reptile reserve 5 minutes away from the main shop which is well worth visiting.


Does Cold Blooded have a website? Always like going to different rep shops. Essex is about a 2 hour journey for us so would have to make a day trip of it.

Has anyone been to crystal palace reptiles? I have been on their website and I like what I see.

Would be interested in hearing the answers - What is the best reptile shop you have been to??


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2009)

whufc_fan85 said:


> You have to bare in mind that alot of the young staff these places take on are at the start of their reptile learning curve, and that any wrong advice the young ones give you is often passed onto them via the other shop workers. I hate to praise or put down reptile shops in any way/shape/form, especially considering the amount of work they have to do to. It is all very well and good people on this forum criticising pet shops and zoos, but you have absolutely no idea about the amount of work that goes on backstage to keep these places afloat. Having 1 leopard gecko or tortoise does not give you the right to say that a shop is crap as they keep 3-4 geckos in one viv. If you want to pay the electric bill in order to keep several dozen vivs up and running, not to mention the food costs, rent, rates, insurance, business rates and everything else you have to pay to keep a shop running then feel free. Then perhaps you entitled to "have a moan", until then shut up and show some respect to the people who work hard to keep these places open. If you do want to complain, grow some balls and complain to the shop owner face to face or in a letter, not on a forum!


Well said, Nice that some one understands that its hard to keep every one happy,the boss, customers and reptiles


----------



## mushroom (Dec 21, 2008)

dk reptiles in wisbech have lots in as they have just got 50 new vivs in go and have a look there :no1:


----------



## portmanlady (Apr 17, 2010)

stonham barns reptile shop
buy all my live food and mice from there also my beardies, all reptiles couldnt be better looked after and they are very helpful and nice people


----------



## peter-rice (Jan 28, 2010)

*Peter Rice Reptiles*

Peter Rice Reptiles 
Are coming to March Cambridgeshire our Reptile show room will be having an opening day on the 01-09-2012 
Everyone is welcome we will privide expert advice on all aspects of breeding and husbandry and offer reptiles for the hobbyist and professional breeder.


Hope to see you there 
Kim Rice


----------



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

Coming to March ??

Are you opening a shop in March ??

Would be interested in more information. i have missed the last two but the meeting of reptile owners & their pets at the Station Hotel in March (once a month) is what got me hooked on owning a beardie 


Edit: just found the PR Reptiles home page & it looks like PR is maybe aimed more at serious breeders/keepers, not us "one man & a beardie" mob  Still be interesting to see something new here, even if it is all way above my head


----------

